# Neue Festplatte - Wohin?



## Erpel (30. Juli 2003)

Hi
Ich hab mir also meine neue Festplatte bestellt[ Sieh hier ], und heute bekommen.
Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich sie einbauen soll, also an welches IDE Kabel.?
Ich habe bereits 1 DVD-Laufwerk (it's a Sony) 1 Brenner (Plextor 401640 oder so) und 1 Smasung 40 gB Festplatte mit 7200rpm.
Welche Kombination hat welche Vor und Nachteile?
Zur Zeit sieht es so aus: 1. Kanal HDD und DVD 2. Kanal Brenner.

Danke für alle Vorschläge, besonders die schnellen da ich schon ganz heiß darauf bin das Teil einzubauen.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Juli 2003)

ich würde es so einbauen:

1.Kanal - die Festplatten
2.Kanal - die CD/DVD-Laufwerke

ansonsten ziehen die langsameren CD/DVD-Laufwerke die Performance der Platten nach unten (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen)


Dunsti


----------



## blubber (30. Juli 2003)

Hi,

Primary (Master) -> Platte
Primary (Slave) -> DVD
Secondary (Master) -> Platte
Secondary (Slave) -> Brenner

In deinem Fall wäre es ungünstig, Brenner/DVD bzw. beide Platten jeweils an einen IDE Kanal zu hängen. Grund: Ein IDE Kanal kann nur Lesen ODER Schreiben, jedoch nicht beides gleichzeitig. Sprich, würdest du von Platte 1 auf Platte 2 was kopieren wollen, wäre dies nur unnötig langsam. Genau das gleiche beim DVD bzw. Brenner. Es KANN zu Problemen beim Brennen kommen, oder das Brennen wird derart langsam, wenn beide Laufwerke auf dem selben IDE Kanal hängen.

bye


----------



## Erpel (30. Juli 2003)

Mh
Ok
Aber diese Aktion wird verdammt unlustig werden. Ich muss jedes verdammte Gerät umbauen, und noch dazu hat der Brenner die Aussparung für den Nippel am Kabel "oben" also anders als die anderen.

Wiso müssen Ide-Kabel immer so breit uns starr sein. :sad: :sad:


----------



## blubber (30. Juli 2003)

Naja, Brenner und DVD kannst auch vertauschen, das is net so ausschlaggebend. Platte 1 sollte allerdings schon an Primary Master.


----------



## Erpel (30. Juli 2003)

Muss trozdem einiges umbauen, weil die Kabel auch nicht besonders lang sind.

Ok.
War alles fürn *rsch. Die Frage war sinnlos. Ich kann mir das nicht aussuchen sondern muss mich meinem Gehäuse, Den ver****ten Kabeln und anderen Umständen unterordnen.
Ich werd gleich mal die wenigen Möglichkeiten posten, um mich für die am wenigsten fatal leistungsschwächende entscheiden zu können.


So: Am einfachste wäre es es so zu machen wie der erste Vorschlag.
Sind die konsequenzen wirklich nur, dass das Kopieren von einer auf die nächste Platte langsamer ist, und man on-the-fly Kopieren vergessen kann? wenn ja dann lass ichs dabei.
Alles andere wäre verdammt schwer zu bewerkstelligen, außer:
[totalirre]
ich leg alle Laufwerke neben dem PC auf den Boden und stapel sie.
[/totalirre]


----------

